# Lawn tractor won't go ????



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a 2003 DLT 3000. The tractor has been sitting about 2 months. The engine starts, the blades will engage, but it will not move when the pedal is pushed for forward or reverse. The transmission is engaged. I purged the transmision, no luck.

Any ideas?


----------



## Hairy Hauler (Mar 3, 2009)

Is there a neutral lever on the back to roll it around that might have the transmission disengaged??


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

The transmission thing is engaged. I think that may be the problem though. Puched in but not engaging.


----------



## scrap metal (Jun 26, 2010)

*Check fluid level*

There should be a fill plug located on the left side of rear end. You will have to tyake tire off to fill as i did.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Check the park brake disc to make sure its not locked/froze up.


----------

